# Savinelli or Peterson?



## Pipe Pastor (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm currently looking to save up for another pipe... such an enjoyable slippery slope. I've been looking closely at Peterson pipes and Savinellis? Any major differences in the two?

I've heard about the P-lip on some Peterson's as well. Anyone own a P-lip?


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Savinelli all the way, for me, at least in the sub-$200 range. I dislike "The System" and the p-lip, although there are certainly Peterson pipes without either -- like their good pipes. :lol: My Savinelli 120 Anni is one of my best smoking, best looking, most comfortable pipes and I have nothing but good words to say about it.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

I own some of both and like both. Much of it comes down to whether you prefer the Peterson aesthetic or the Savinelli aesthetic. Petersons generally have stouter renditions of classical shapes, which I like. I have a couple p-lip pipes, and fine them quite comfortable for clenching, and don't have any problems with them. Can't go wrong with either brand.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

I have found that in the lower end pipes as I have owned both brands sav does a better job at drilling and fit and finish. My sav smoked better too. Basically what I am saying is get a meer....... Haha. I like sav.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I actually like what the Peterson's LOOK like. Great looking pipes, and I suppose if I really looked into it, I would find that they have affordable pipes without the System or the p-lip, but either of those two features breaks the deal for me. Can't say I'm thrilled with the 9mm filter capability that seems to curse a lot of the lower end of the Savinelli line either, but it's no big deal. Have you looked at Nording or a Stanwell? Or estate Sasieni's?


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Not a long time pipe smoker but in the under $100 range I have both a peterson and a savinelli. They are different shapes and sizes but for what each is and does, I'd say they are very comparable. I like em both and am glad to have each of them, so from a quality standpoint you probably can't go wrong... which kind of brings it down to style and aesthetics.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I have no business answering this question as I have no experience with Petersons. However, the reason I have no experience with Petersons is their reputation for poor draw, poor drilling, sloppy staining, etc. Savinelli's on the other hand, are fine, right down to their cheapest. I'd go with the Sav.


----------



## Tony78 (Oct 20, 2012)

I have a pair of inexpensive Savenelli pipes and an estate Peterson P-lip system pipe. I do like both. Since you're already starting down the slope anyway... you're not going to be satisfied with owning just one of the two. You WILL end up with both in your collection/rotation. So why not bite the bullet, buy both, A-B compare them, and post your review?


----------



## Pipe Pastor (Nov 25, 2012)

Yeah I'm trying to stay under $100. We've got a 6 month old and my wife has just started staying home. It's a bit tight. I'm thinking Spring or Summer of 2013. I didn't hear that about Peterson's Mark. Thanks for letting me in on that info!


----------



## Pipe Pastor (Nov 25, 2012)

Tony78 said:


> I have a pair of inexpensive Savenelli pipes and an estate Peterson P-lip system pipe. I do like both. Since you're already starting down the slope anyway... you're not going to be satisfied with owning just one of the two. You WILL end up with both in your collection/rotation. So why not bite the bullet, buy both, A-B compare them, and post your review?


I'd love to. Might be awhile before I get there though, haha!


----------



## Tony78 (Oct 20, 2012)

Pipe Pastor said:


> Yeah I'm trying to stay under $100. We've got a 6 month old and my wife has just started staying home. It's a bit tight. I'm thinking Spring or Summer of 2013. I didn't hear that about Peterson's Mark. Thanks for letting me in on that info!


My Savenelli pipes were in the $40 price range and my estate Pete was $50. $90 for both  :boink:


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

I believe cup of joes has forty dollar new savs that wild do you fine. However if you want something nice for 40 or under I bet you could get a really nice estate for that.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2009)

MarkC said:


> I have no business answering this question as I have no experience with Petersons. However, the reason I have no experience with Petersons is their reputation for poor draw, poor drilling, sloppy staining, etc. Savinelli's on the other hand, are fine, right down to their cheapest. I'd go with the Sav.


What he said.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

If you are trying to keep it under $100 I'd go with a Sav, and I'm a big Peterson fan. I have actually found the quality of the newer Petes up there with many Savs, and if you buy from a reputable dealer you should be able to return the pipe if you don't like the drilling or finish or anything else about it when you get it in your hands. Still, I'd go with a Sav, particularly in the sub $100 range, if only because you'll have many more choices of finish, style etc with a Sav in that price range.

Another excellent option would be to go with an estate Peterson pre-Republic. You'll get a great pipe with old school craftsmanship, the Pete aesthetic, and it will hold more of it's value than either a new Pete or Sav. If you are patient you can find a nice pre-Republic for under $100. This would be my personal choice in your situation. 

Or save up a bit more, even if it means delaying your purchase a bit. In the $135 - $160 range you can get into a really nice estate Castello or on older pre-Republic or many of the other fine Italian, English or Danish brands and this will take your smoking experience to another level. This is what I wish I did when I was starting out. Truth be told, I'd rather have one nice estate to smoke than 3 or 4 low end Savs or Petes.


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 18, 2012)

Get a nording.


----------



## trenschler (Nov 18, 2012)

I have 2 Savs which I've had for 20+ years. The first one is an Estella which I don't seem to see anymore, but it did not have the balsa filter. The second one is a Roma with the filter. I just replaced the filter with the tube they provided and have never used the filter. These 2 are both great smoking, durable pipes. I highly recommend them. I have yet to own a Peterson - probably sometime this next year, but definitely one without the system or p-lip.


----------



## pipe30 (Dec 5, 2012)

Tony78 said:


> I have a pair of inexpensive Savenelli pipes and an estate Peterson P-lip system pipe. I do like both. Since you're already starting down the slope anyway... you're not going to be satisfied with owning just one of the two. You WILL end up with both in your collection/rotation. So why not bite the bullet, buy both, A-B compare them, and post your review?


I like this answer. I may get a sav or nording next though.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

If I could filter all of the responses to this question in this and similar threads, it would seem that the three most common answers are:

a. both are decent pipes for the money and not bad entry level pieces.
b. Peterson build quality is a bit lower than Savinelli - go with a Sav
c. Stanwell or a higher-end estate pipe for the same price as a brand-new Sav or Pete.

For my part, I have three briars, all three of which were estate pipes - two Bjarnes and a Stanwell. Love all three. That said, I can rattle off several Petes and Savs that I like off the top of my head. ipe:


----------



## Smoke King David (Mar 11, 2007)

I own several of both...but I found that my Savinellis smoke better and are more comfortable than my Petersons.


----------



## Pipe Pastor (Nov 25, 2012)

Guess ill have to do a little more research. Very helpful information!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

J.C.,

If you are interested in doing further research on Peterson pipes check out the IPPC. It's is not the most active forum, but it is very informative on Peterson pipes.

The International Peterson Pipe Club ~ Runboard

They also have an excellent thread where an experienced Peterson collector scans the web and posts links to the interesting offerings on Ebay, etc. This is a great resource if you are looking for Petersons and following it will give you a good idea on what the value is for new and estate Petes on the secondary market.

The International Peterson Pipe Club :: Chuck's Ebay Findings :: Chuck's Daily "What is on E-bay" highlights! ~ Runboard

As for estate pipes in general from just about every notable maker keep and eye on Marty Pulvers site. Not only is he an extremely knowledgable individual, but he is a great guy to deal with if you do buy a pipe from him. Even if you don't, reading the descriptions of the pipes on his site is an education in pipe makers, pipe quality, and pipe values that is hard to beat. Reading what Marty has to say about pipes is like reading what Greg Pease has to say about tobacco when he posts here. These are men who know of what they speak.

Pulvers Briars

And I can't resist tempting you with one currently available pre-Republic:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PETERSONS-P...297?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2326390881

I bet this one will get bid up quite a bit, but you never know. Lots of pre-Republic Pete goodness there.


----------



## Salty (Sep 9, 2012)

I just realized while trying to formulate my response, this question has triggered an existential implosion! I am going to take a PAD pill, and try and regroup....

ok...I have a p-lip, and I love it. It smokes great. I am going to have to go with the plurality and say Sav. I really love my Sav's. I bought a Sistina, and a handmade Dublin. Filterless. I have to force myself to give them a rest most days.

Good luck and holiday greetings. You won't be disappoint with either one.

Cordially yours,
Salty
:yo:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Desertlifter said:


> I
> c. Stanwell or a higher-end estate pipe for the same price as a brand-new Sav or Pete.


If you do decide to go for a Stanwell for some reason (it's my choice in the factory pipe range), look for the Legend, Majestic, and Colonial (hold off on that last one; not sure that's right!) lines; they're still available new many places, and are from the Danish factory. I'm not saying the Italian version isn't as good, I just know that the Danish ones are that good. While the Legends are a bit over $100, the Majestics (hope I'm remembering that name right!) are less; I've seen them around $75.


----------



## Pipe Pastor (Nov 25, 2012)

Loving the Pulver site! Ton of great information. Very helpful and there are a lot more options than I originally thought.

Looked at some Nordings too. Very cool.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I hear that; it's one of my favorite drool sites on the net!


----------



## Mycroft Holmes (Jan 20, 2011)

In "Three Pipe Problems" like this, I often use a little motto to help me make a decision. (WWSD) What Would Sherlock Do?? In this case, the answer is clear. Ditch both the Peterson and Savinelli and get yourself a big Calabash.  You will thank my later!!...Even if your Jaw wont


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Mycroft Holmes said:


> In "Three Pipe Problems" like this, I often use a little motto to help me make a decision. (WWSD) What Would Sherlock Do?? In this case, the answer is clear. Ditch both the Peterson and Savinelli and get yourself a big Calabash.  You will thank my later!!...Even if your Jaw wont


Even better yet a full meer calabash lighter and bigger then your jaw can thank you.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Ive had both and would purchase a sav over a pete at this point. I dont like that look of the petes as much and the savs ive had have smoked better anyway.


----------



## Variables (Dec 2, 2009)

I have several Deluxe Petersons, and they are fantastic pipes, in both craftsmanship and smokeability. They are above your budget though.

Now, having said that, one of the pipes I reach for the most is a sandblasted Savinelli Bing's Favorite. There is something about the design I find very classy, and just a joy to hold and smoke. I think this line starts at just under $100 bucks. And like somebody else mentioned, Sav makes MANY pipes in this price range, and most will perform just fine. Just pick one you like and smoke away!


----------



## Pipe Pastor (Nov 25, 2012)

So because of this thread 3 things have happened:

1. I've looked at so many more Savinelli's than before
2. I've become quite fond of a Nording Freehand
3. I've found a Joe Case Pipe that is above my original price point

So right now I'm leaning Joe Case 1, Nording Freehand 2, and a Savinelli Giotto


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 18, 2012)

The nordings are great pipes, especially for the price.


----------

